# White Crawling creature



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi guys, first time seing this white creature on my tank, like it has legs and head with antennae so small my phone cant focus much.. my betta look at it but didn't eat it..


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Strange! I wonder what it is?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Could it be Planaria?


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

after googling about it might be an early stage of insect larvae (dragon fly nymph?) though im really not sure so I just took it out with a tweezer


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Is it still alive?


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

got squished by the tweezer  I'll be checking the tank if one pops out again


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

saw other one this morning, took it out again by tweezer


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

iamsanti said:


> saw other one this morning, took it out again by tweezer
> View attachment 1030634


Weird looking thing. Yuck. Lol


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Weird looking thing. Yuck. Lol


Haha I know, gives me goosebumps so when I see one crawling, i take it out right away

while at first i say yuck also on detritus worms but my betta love hunting them so yeah im chill with detritus, just not infestation like I see on google pics 🤣


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

Maybe Damselfly or Dragonfly, which both are dangerous to aquarium. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong actually..lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

Barreto said:


> Maybe Damselfly or Dragonfly, which both are dangerous to aquarium. Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong actually..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Well I think you're right and im on track to get rid of them.. just dunno why it got on my tank, only insects here are mosquitoes and moths


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

iamsanti said:


> Well I think you're right and im on track to get rid of them.. just dunno why it got on my tank, only insects here are mosquitoes and moths


That's what u think lol. If I can think of numerous ways for dragonfly/snails/small crustaceans to appear in yours or even my aquariums, I know that there are more ways out there.

I live in Florida, it's a swamp state with dragonflies and crazy ppl all around. Never got a single issue from shipments neither from -not quarantined- lake samples. (idk if the eggs are actually "waiting for the proper environment" or you just got your plants or fish or whatever with eggs on it) it is not "luck". Check your gear, where did you get your plants? Or even from where you got your fish? Idk. The nymphs didn't just magically appear in there. 

If u wanna go deeper...maybe it came from your water supply. Check and rethink all u have done in the past weeks to get an answer and conclusions. Cause u don't want to see them again in your tank.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## iamsanti (Apr 16, 2021)

yeah main suspects would be the plants that come from online sellers maybe hitch hiked.. just glad I'm not yet heavily planted and decorated my 5gall tank, so I noticed them right away, still looking incase of more


----------

